# Is there an Index Fund for EV & related?



## 17.0880074906351 (Oct 16, 2016)

Before I started directing as much as possible of my investment dollars into TSLA, I had been a believer (and still am) of what I call the 'John C. Bogle school of investing". Bogle was the person who founded The Vanguard Group, and more to the point, the practice of Index Funds in general and especially low cost index funds.

Then I drained and almost cashed out most of my funds to purchase as much TSLA as possible. So far, so good. Also, I have recently placed some money (minuscule by most investors standards) into: CHPT (Chargepoint), EVGO (same name), LAC (Lithium Americas), PLL (Piedmont Lithium Ltd.) and of course kept my original TSLA. I have not (yet) purchased any ALB (Almemarle). I would prefer to instead get back into index fund investing, but I'm not satisfied with something like the "Vanguard 500 Index Fund".

*I want a low-cost index fund that concentrates on Electric Vehicles and related fields, incl. non-Tesla fast DC charging, lithium, and related minerals and/or resources. Some well thought out exposure to Solar would also be good. U.S. based and/or Non-Chinese companies would be preferred.

Does anyone know of an index fund that meets these desires, 
or 
Should I just keep on with my few selections and quantities of direct stock purchases? *

17.088
.


----------



## Mr. Spacely (Feb 28, 2019)

DRIV is an electric and self driving ETF. Also look at LIT for lithium and batteries.


----------



## 17.0880074906351 (Oct 16, 2016)

I still do not understand the nuances of an Exchange Traded Fund (ETF), so I'm a bit leery of buying into one. At least so far; we'll see what happens in the future. 
17.088


----------



## cfbackrow (Aug 24, 2021)

BATT is another one


----------



## Aden (Sep 4, 2021)

If you want a bit more diversification instead of a pure EV play, there's Fidelity's Environment and Alternative Energy Fund (FSLEX). Tesla is its second biggest holding.


----------



## 17.0880074906351 (Oct 16, 2016)

Aden: 
As for the FSLEX at Fidelity... Years ago, I had been a customer of Scott Trade. That got merged into TD Waterhouse. That got merged into TD Ameritrade. (Recently I find out that TD Ameritrade is being merged into Charles Schwab.) At some point along this story, I wanted to buy Vanguard no/low fee index funds, esp. the S&P "Admiral" fund, without paying any per-transaction fees, so I opened an account at Vanguard. What I did not know at first was that my Vanguard account was a full-blown brokerage account, like my soon-to-be-Schwab account. As I have been told, in the US there are basically three remaining big "discount" brokerage houses: Schwab, Vanguard and Fidelity.

I don't have any BIG gripe against Fidelity, I just think I'm already spread too far across two brokerage houses, and I don't want to feel the (admitedly self imposed) pressure to open up yet ANOTHER account. {Yea, yea, I likely could purchase a Fidelity fund like FSLEX at Schwab or Vanguard, but I wouldn't want to.}


----------



## Aden (Sep 4, 2021)

17.0880074906351 said:


> Aden:
> As for the FSLEX at Fidelity... Years ago, I had been a customer of Scott Trade. That got merged into TD Waterhouse. That got merged into TD Ameritrade. (Recently I find out that TD Ameritrade is being merged into Charles Schwab.) At some point along this story, I wanted to buy Vanguard no/low fee index funds, esp. the S&P "Admiral" fund, without paying any per-transaction fees, so I opened an account at Vanguard. What I did not know at first was that my Vanguard account was a full-blown brokerage account, like my soon-to-be-Schwab account. As I have been told, in the US there are basically three remaining big "discount" brokerage houses: Schwab, Vanguard and Fidelity.
> 
> I don't have any BIG gripe against Fidelity, I just think I'm already spread too far across two brokerage houses, and I don't want to feel the (admitedly self imposed) pressure to open up yet ANOTHER account. {Yea, yea, I likely could purchase a Fidelity fund like FSLEX at Schwab or Vanguard, but I wouldn't want to.}


Yeah, I get that. My major retirement/investment accounts are spread across four organizations--including two of the Big 3 you mentioned. I wouldn't want too many of my eggs in one or two baskets either.


----------



## Mr. Spacely (Feb 28, 2019)

Aden said:


> Yeah, I get that. My major retirement/investment accounts are spread across four organizations--including two of the Big 3 you mentioned. I wouldn't want too many of my eggs in one or two baskets either.


That is a common fallacy. Real diversification is across asset classes not custodians of your assets. So you can have all of your accounts at XYZ Investment Co. and they can hold funds/investments from many mutual fund families...


----------



## Aden (Sep 4, 2021)

Mr. Spacely said:


> That is a common fallacy. Real diversification is across asset classes not custodians of your assets. So you can have all of your accounts at XYZ Investment Co. and they can hold funds/investments from many mutual fund families...


That's true for the holdings, but I guess I was referring to institutional risk. SIPC covers $500,000 for those events, so unless I understand it wrong it can be beneficial to hold funds across multiple institutions. Admittedly, the odds of Fidelity or Vanguard failing are tiny, and we'll have bigger problems if either one does.


----------



## GigaTexas (Oct 2, 2021)

Aden said:


> If you want a bit more diversification instead of a pure EV play, there's Fidelity's Environment and Alternative Energy Fund (FSLEX). Tesla is its second biggest holding.


TSLA is the 2nd biggest holding!?! BLASPHEMY!!


----------

